# msvcp71.dll not found error



## ymakandy

This application has failed to start because MSVCP71.dll was not found. Re-installing the application may fix this problem. What i must do, to fix this?


----------



## 2pistolpacker

*Re: Plz Help!!!!*

What application is it that gave this error? Is it something you just installed? If you just installed a new program, uninstall it a try again. Mike


----------



## Trillion11

*Re: Plz Help!!!!*

Hello there,

I'm Pretty Sure this file is something to do with MSN or the MSN Browser, here is what i would do in your position.
*
If the program your trying to run is MSN messenger try this.*

1. Un-install MSN, download the latest version and install that.

*If the problem is not MSN related try this,*

1. Download the .dll file here msvcp71.dll

2. Try pasting it in here C:\WINDOWS\system32 on your computer.

3. If that Fails try re-registering the .dll by doing the following.

Start > run > and type "regsrv32 C:\WINDOWS\system32\msvcp71.dll" (without the quotes) click OK. 

You will get a message window either telling you it has been registered successfully or an error notice.

best of luck

-Trillion


----------



## dannydrumm9

worked great, i was getting the message trying to load up bitpim 1.0.7.


----------

